# Difference between old SB and "New" Grizzly?



## HMF (Feb 1, 2011)

Whats the difference in finding a 9 pr 10" southbend and restoring and just buying a new Grizzly of the same size?

Those of you with experience must have some views on which you would prefer- restoring an old Southbend as opposed to buying something that may work right out of the box. Opinions?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------

